# My fish are dying like flies....



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

The other day I came home to my 14" Pleco dead. Now, this morning I wake up and find one of my 5" RBP dead and just about an hour ago one of my 7" RBP dead. At this rate I'll be out of fish by next weekend. I'm so bummed right now...


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

What are the water parameters? It could be to much nitrAte in the water... but I am not going to say for sure without actual numbers to check.

GIR


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Obviously, when 3 fish die that close together it's suspect.

Let's start from the beginning.

What is your tank size, what do you feed them, what are your husbandry practices (cleaning), what are all of your fish in the tank, how long has this tank been set up and what are your ammonia,nitrite and nitrate levels?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Jor said:


> Obviously, when 3 fish die that close together it's suspect.
> 
> Let's start from the beginning.
> 
> What is your tank size, what do you feed them, what are your husbandry practices (cleaning), what are all of your fish in the tank, how long has this tank been set up and what are your ammonia,nitrite and nitrate levels?


 yes it deffinitly sounds like your water parimeters are all out of wack, you need to have them tested, in the meantime do a large water change.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea, i would immedietly do a 50% water change


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks you Nitrofish.

I should have said to do a water change and I completely forgot that part of it, even thoI thought it was a water quality problem.

Thank you for letting him know since I forgot.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I second that notion. 50% water change. Take a sample of water and test it before the water change so that you know how high the nitrates and whatnot are.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

How long has your tank been set up?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> I second that notion. 50% water change. Take a sample of water and test it before the water change so that you know how high the nitrates and whatnot are.


 Actually, too late for any water change or tending to the water perimeters. All your Ps died in that tank. No matter how much you try and take out/add water, the disease that helped kill your fish wont be completely gone. I advise to redo and recycle the tank all over again, just to be on the safe side. Dead fish in tank and decaying can mix in with the present water which would be bad for the next residents.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to me this is not poor water quality - well it is most likely caused by it, but I believe that it must be an illness to have 3 established and large fish die so quickly, I suggest that it may be an internal bacteria.

if it was my tank I would be using this









just after I did a 50% waterchange


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> if it was my tank I would be using this


 You would use a host by TriPod.com to help???







I dont comprehend


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > if it was my tank I would be using this
> ...


 OK this might help


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

suCks 2 be you Man!


----------

